# Bios won't detect my SSD



## Dan2312 (Jun 28, 2011)

i bought myself a new OCZ 120gb SSD today for my b'day present, and i cannot for the love of god get the bios to pick it up!

ive plugged it in almost all the sockets from Sata 2 to G-sata 2 and still no sucess, im at my wits end and thinking of taking it back.

any ideas on what i can do?

my specs are on the left.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow this feels like a deja-vue. I think I remember someone asking exactly the same.

Does it show up nowehere in the BIOS? The boot select menu, the HDD menu, anywhere?
Is it displayed at POST?
Is it discovered by the device manager?
Is it discovered by the disc manager?
...does it even have power to it?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 28, 2011)

it is dead, i had plenty of HDDs come to me like that, MRCL has the best advice


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 28, 2011)

Try:
1.  Turning the power off and un-plugging the psu from the wall.
2.  Remove the CMOS battery.
3.  After about, 10+ seconds, re-install the battery.
4.  Plug in and turn on the psu.
5.  Boot up and check your bios settings(as, they may be back at the defaults you my need to set any custom setting you had)
6.  See if it sees it now.

If that does not do it, then test it in another PC(system)... if possible.

Also, try a different SATA cable and power connector(from the PSU).

Edit: 
I remember a thread somewhere about this, but I can't remember where I saw it.
It had something to do with, either, the drives firmware or the motherboard bios.
I'll try to find it, if I can, and post the link for you.


----------



## Dan2312 (Jun 29, 2011)

i fixed it, i don't think the power cable was shoved on all the way, my own silly mistake. 

thanks for the replys guys!

But Damn these things are quick!!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah the thing with non moving parts is that you can't really tell if they're powered on or not


----------



## ERazer (Jun 29, 2011)

enable AHCI?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 29, 2011)

Dan2312 said:


> i fixed it, i don't think the power cable was shoved on all the way, my own silly mistake.
> 
> thanks for the replys guys!
> 
> But Damn these things are quick!!



You are welcome and glad you got it fixed.



95Viper said:


> Also, try a different SATA cable and power connector(from the PSU).



Self-gratification...


----------

